# Red Hot Chili Peppers and John Frusciante



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

Any other red hot chili peppers and/or John Frusciante fans 0ut there?
i am a big fan. anyone wanna dicuss the chili peppers or jfroo?


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a pretty big fan too. Love the stuff.

There was an interview in Guitar Player (if I remember correctly) recently that showed his live pedalboard. Count them : 6 big ol' Moog pedals  at about 550 CDN each...you do the math

Plus the dozen or so more pedals he had in the chain...:rockon: None


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I saw that GP article. I often wonder how he has any signal left to actually go to his amp.


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

what do moog's do.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

probably easier to say what they won't do....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> probably easier to say what they won't do....


lol

I'm a fan of flea...


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I love their funk songs. And there tiny dancer cover is badass:rockon2:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

The songs they make when they are high are the best ones.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

mick7 said:


> The songs they make when they are high are the best ones.


it's sad.... but true.
heroine+rhcp=:smile: 
no herionie+rhcp=:frown:


do the math.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

pff heroin didnt accomplish anything. Just split up the band. Go on youtube and search for john frusciante and heroin. Youll hear recordings of him playing guitar on heroin.


----------



## Quodliphonik (Dec 11, 2006)

Great band - Love Frusciante's playing. Also heard one of his solo tunes ("The past receeds" ?); though it was great!


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

check out his solo song going inside.. i listened to this like 25 times in a row
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tvvUvr4ioRQ


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> it's sad.... but true.
> heroine+rhcp=:smile:
> no herionie+rhcp=:frown:
> 
> do the math.


Frusciante's a MUCH stronger player these days... One of the few that came back from an addiction rejuvenated over simply a wreck.


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

I heard they're playing the Grammy's, a month from now.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

We just added, Snow (hey oh) to our set list and it is kicking my ass. I can't play that ridiculous lick at his speed yet. I love that tune!


----------

